# Taliban and other insurgents gain momentum in Pakistan



## McG (29 Jan 2014)

> * Pakistan is in the grip of chaos*
> BBC News
> 25 January 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-25870662


----------

